# dip for snail annihilation



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm tired of snails munching on my plants.

What's the best dip to get rid of them?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

A clown loach dip XD. But in seriousness potassium permanganate or copper sulfate. I suggest the former as it's available as tank buddies or whatever at the pet store and a bit safer.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

nice, thank you!


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry I meant jungle clear...They should just call it K2MnO4 and stop confusing me.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Just a word from the wise on the potassium permanganate. It kills snail eggs, but doesn't always get the snails themselves (especially trapdoors). I've left plants in overnight and would see the snails sliding around just fine even in higher concentrations.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Get an assassin snail? Or 5 lol


----------



## gbose (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree with GeniusDude. I have 3 or 4 assassins in my 25G and my snail problem has disappeared. It took weeks and I thought nothing was happening -- but one day, no more snails!!

GB


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

the only plant safe killer of snails I'm aware of is a flu treatment. 
worm your fish and kill the snails :smile:


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ like tylenol (sp?) Flu?


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> ^ like tylenol (sp?) Flu?


Maybe he meant fluke and left some letters off.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

wkndracer said:


> the only plant safe killer of snails I'm aware of is a flu treatment.
> worm your fish and kill the snails :smile:





oldpunk78 said:


> ^ like tylenol (sp?) Flu?


He is talking about a Flubendazole.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

craigthor said:


> he is talking about a flubendazole.


lol


----------



## Jericho199 (Mar 18, 2011)

+1 on the assassin snails! Got rid of my snail problem in a few weeks and they're quite pretty.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

What solution ratio would you use for the potassium permanganate?


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

gbose said:


> I agree with GeniusDude. I have 3 or 4 assassins in my 25G and my snail problem has disappeared. It took weeks and I thought nothing was happening -- but one day, no more snails!!
> 
> GB


 
Assassins will kill my Nerite snail as well as pond and micro ramshorns right? These mini snails are the worst.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

oldpunk78 said:


> What solution ratio would you use for the potassium permanganate?


Make a nice dark solution of purple/pink and you should be fine. It doesn't take much to color the water so that it's still translucent but has a dark color, then just let the plants sit in it for a while.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

A salt solution might do it too.

Snail don't eat healthy plants btw. They munch on the dead leaves.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I use this when adding new plants or moving things.





　
Snail Treatment
。Item Code:AZ17031
。Product Name:Snail Treatment
。Description:
　	
AZOO NANO-TECH SNAIL TREATMENT
For freshwater and aquatic plant aquariums

FEATURES:
1.Effectively kills snails, hydra and disc worms.
2.Can be used as a preventive treatment when introducing new plants to an aquarium.
3.Harmless to fishes and aquatic plants.


----------

